# WHEN I"M RICH...part 2



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't actually remember how Smokey got his name...he may have come with it.
Smokey was a Capuchin, a classic organ grinder monkey...the kind you used to see in old movies wearing the cute little cap, jacket and doing tricks for money. 
I don't know how old he was when my grandmother rescued him but he was just a baby still in need of a bottle and criminal when I think about it now...that such a little thing could be purchased in a dime store. 
Smokey was everything I dreamed a monkey would be and I spent hours on end holding him and looking at his little hands and feet.... Not at all unlike the way a human mother admires her new born baby. Because he was an infant, he required intense and constant care. My grandmother diapered him and he wrapped his arms around her neck, hanging on for dear life and she took him everywhere with her. Her only reprieve was when I wasn't in school. I was the only family member that took an interest in Smokey and it suited me just fine because I really didn't want to share him with anybody else. He didn't want to be with anyone other than my grandmother or myself and would scream if one of us wasn't with him at all times. He was all I could think about.
The days went on and in late spring, a terrible thing happened...the sister of the man that originally bought Smokey, showed up at the mission demanding that Smokey be returned to her. She accused my grandmother of stealing Smokey and said she was going to call the police and have my grandmother arrested.. My grandmother offered to pay her $99. but she refused. I didn't even have a chance to say good-by and grandma said that she could hear Smokey screaming as the woman and her husband drove away.
All we could do was cry and we did plenty of that.
Every other day my grandmother called to find out how Smokey was doing and always asked if we could just come and see him. She explained that her granddaughter cried all the time and could we just see him once more maybe it would help.
After several months she wore the woman down and she agreed we could come on the weekend. The woman lived a long ways away and so we left early on Saturday morning. This time the entire family pilled into the car and went with us for support. Smokey was so excited to see us...he screamed and screamed and we all cried. They were keeping him in an old bird cage, hardly big enough and it was very dirty and he smelled bad. It was so sad and I though my heart would break. They didn't even seem to like him and I loved him so. The biggest heartbreak of all, was leaving him and hearing him scream as we walked out the door. The long drive home was agony.
to be continued...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh my God........that is so sad. I've got tears in my eyes. A hint..........does is get better, the story I mean?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Oh my God........that is so sad. I've got tears in my eyes. A hint..........does is get better, the story I mean?


It does!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Charis,

You can't do this to me much longer. I am with you about selling those precious little beings in the dime store. What happened, did the guy still him from his sister?

So much for my plans to pop on and off the forum today.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

I am facinated also! This is something that should almost be in a book! Great writing!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Feather said:


> Charis,
> 
> You can't do this to me much longer. I am with you about selling those precious little beings in the dime store. What happened, did the guy still him from his sister?
> 
> So much for my plans to pop on and off the forum today.


No. I think she thought she could sell Smokey and make some money for herself...more than he was originally purchased for.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh God Charis...The vision of you as a 4th grader studying his little hands and feet is so clear in my mind. I have done this myself with all of my pets. It's wonderous!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> It does!


Ok, that's good then. I don't like reading sad stuff if I don't have to.........unless it ends really well.........you know, I remember when I was small, seeing a monkey in a store......could it have been a Woolworths? I'll have to ask my Mom if she remembers it. Anyway, I was eating M&M's and the monkey reached out and grabbed my jacket, trying to get my candy. Funny how you remember stuff all of the sudden.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll try to finish up tomorrow.
Just to add, this has turned out to be very emotional for me too.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well I know I will be counting sheep tonight. Maybe I will play Maggie's game. I know those darts don't hurt those little sheep.

Charis...I hope that you can get through this story without reliving the pain of this ordeal. I would like to thank you for sharing it with us though. What a wonderful Grandmother you must have had. I can see that your compassion for animals must have come from her. I will be here bright and early tomorrow for the end of this tramatic adventure.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I remember when you could buy baby cayman (or alligators, don't know which for sure) from the dime store, too.  
Daryl


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> I'll try to finish up tomorrow.
> Just to add, this has turned out to be very emotional for me too.


Writing about it makes you relive it 

Those people were horrible and cruel and deserved to have *bad things* happen to them


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> I'll try to finish up tomorrow.
> Just to add, this has turned out to be very emotional for me too.


I'm sorry. Didn't mean to bring up bad memories. If you'd rather not write about it, that's ok too. Do what ever you feel like doing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I'm sorry. Didn't mean to bring up bad memories. If you'd rather not write about it, that's ok too. Do what ever you feel like doing.


No Renee, it's good for me. I haven't thought about it all in years and it's a story I need to tell. I've never told it completely before to anyone.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> No Renee, it's good for me. I haven't thought about it all in years and it's a story I need to tell. I've never told it completely before to anyone.


Ok then, if you're sure. We'll all feel priviledged that you are willing to share it with us.


----------

